# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Peacock cichlids

## jw8

Hi,
I used to keep blue peacock , red empress , dolphins , ahli , etc . Now i can hardly find them in LFS . Anyone knows where i can get them ? Thanks .

----------


## sheng

You may want to try Yishun 618 That Aquarium, Yishun 934 Aquastar or Clementi 328 & Clementi PolyArt.
Hope this help

----------

